# Moldy weed/bud rot?



## notaburnout (Nov 9, 2012)

I got some low quality bud from a friend that has a really odd smell especially when the nugs are squeezed. Smells like nasty chemicals or something. I don't really know what different molds smell like but i can't figure it out. I'm worried about smoking the stuff. The buds themselves, look normal aside from being c grade quality. Anyone have any opinions? Could it be bud rot, mold, something else? The smell is almost like a hint of gasoline or something else idk. It's really bizarre.


----------



## bigjb (Nov 10, 2012)

Could have been transported inside a gasoline / other chemical tank. A lot of Mexican bud gets in the country that way.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Nov 10, 2012)

Why yual buy Mexican when yual can grows yur own 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2012)

Use yur noggen. If its smells bad,,yur nose is trying to tell ya something. Besides why buy that mexican **** period.Id rather not smoke.


----------



## notaburnout (Nov 11, 2012)

It was all my buddy had. It's not mexican weed as far as i know. It was grown up on his property. Idk i've since given it back to him and he claims to not know what the smell is. I might be mistaken about it smelling like gas. It's kinda more like rubber or something. What does moldy weed usually smell like? I'm really just curious in case i run into it again i'd know what it was.


----------



## bigjb (Nov 11, 2012)

I had to buy mexican back in the day when I was in TX b4 learning how to grow. I call those "The Dark Days". I'm not sure what moldy weed smells like. The little mold I've found I've cut and thrown out.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks more then it smells but regardless non smellin mold spores aint good fur ya ifin they smells or not just as equaly life threatinin in my opinion.

BWD


----------

